# Seachem Flourish vs Tropica Plant Nutrition +



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Which one do you think is the best?


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I've never used either and I'm wondering if I should. How do you know if you need to add these?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i've heard good things about seachem. I actually just started using it and have already noticed a difference in 2 days


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been using seachen for about 8 months now and I have got to say it is the most straight foreward and no bull**************** product line out there. Seachems products are always amazing...you can get a plant dosing chart from seachem possibly at your LFS. It has made keeping a planted aquarium so much easier....In front of me I have 8.5 fl oz of Flourish Excel. It treats 50 gallon for 1-2 months. Excel is the organic carbon you add if you choose not to use a CO2 system. I use it in my 28 and 10 gallon and i get great results. Plus you can check out all their plants supplements. Flourish, Flourish Excel, Flourish Iron, Flourish Potassium, Trace, Flourish Phosphorous,and Flourish Nirtogen. Wow I sound like a sales rep but they really do have amazing products. A little pricey but well worth it if you have a small tank. For larger tanks I recomend a injection system.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

sbetsy said:


> I've never used either and I'm wondering if I should. How do you know if you need to add these?


If you have a planted tank you need to add these. Unless you have mineral rich water. If you do not dose correctly you will see your plants wilt...leaves turn yellow...new leaves will be dark green instead of light green....plants with broad leaves will look stringy and meshy. But if you dose too much you will cause algae blooms and i have started many of those before! If I could sum planted aquarium up in a short phrase I would say that it is ALL ABOUT BALANCE.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I wonder if I do have mineral rich water because my plants do pretty well - they aren't amazing but they stay alive and grow, albeit slowly. I definitely don't need any more algae!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

sbetsy said:


> I wonder if I do have mineral rich water because my plants do pretty well - they aren't amazing but they stay alive and grow, albeit slowly. I definitely don't need any more algae!


sb:

Flourish is micronutrients and adding it will increase plant growth without producing algae.

TR


----------

